
Capturing and Retaining Customers for Your Subscription Business - cquijano
https://www.firmhouse.com/blog/capturing-and-retaining-customers-for-your-subscription-business
======
masonic
8 self-submits per article is a bit extreme.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=firmhouse.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=firmhouse.com)

